# What best to put on a rope burn?



## lisan (19 March 2011)

Silly horse managed to get her BACK leg over the leadrope when tied up yesterday, but nothing gave, leather headcollar, bailing twine, it was the leadrope which finally snapped.

Anyway consider how awful it was (she went down on the concrete yard) the only damage is a rope burn under her back fetlock.  Had a Gello Net on it last night (paraffin gauze) to take the heat out, this morning is just warm and a bit puffy.  

So what is best to put on it, an antiseptic cream, Blue Spray?  Any recommendations?


----------



## Allover (19 March 2011)

You need to be very carefull with rope burns, there can be damage under the skin that is not immediately noticable. In the first instance i would use Aloe Vera, and leave it uncovered as much as possible. Depending on how bad it is i would also take her temperature over the next few days just to make sure she is not getting an infection, hope she is OK


----------



## rambling (19 March 2011)

Maybe just cold hosing for the first few days until you see if it gets any worse .
Aterwards 100% Aloe Vera would be my first choice.


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 March 2011)

Lavendar essential oil is fab for this (and for 'real' burns).


----------



## haycroft (19 March 2011)

aloe vera..fantastic for burns..if you can get a plant better still,earlier the better it will help prevent scaring
i have so many of them


----------



## equine escapades (2 March 2013)

My mare has received a nasty rope burns from accidentally going through white electric rope after it had snowed!! she simply didn't see it (so there in also is a problem) anyway she has suffered quite a burn on her hind pastern, treated at equine hospital and antibiotics & bute have brought the infection to an end we hope! I gently clean with tepid water (as advised by vet) and redress 2 daily and she is turned out in a Sportbac turnout boot also, Her burn secretes overnight but there is nothing coming from an actual puncture/tear anywhere.. I am wondering what I can put on to start to help the healing process?  We have done the Manuka honey, which did a fabulous job of clearing all the yuk stuff off, and dead skin (please keep Manuka in your cupboard) but now I want to help the heeling process keep going..


----------

